# Confused between INTP and INFP D:



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

WARNING: REALLY REALLY BAD GRAMMAR AND PUNCTUATION AHEAD.
i do whatever i feel like.

hi im new here~ uhh hello!  finally decided to make an account to resolve this issue. (i dont trust my own opinions) And although the INTP function order makes more sense to me, i feel most intps on the forums are too logical for me, and have interests in more scientific fields.. whereas im a sociology and cultural studies student. (with a spare unit in astronomy haha)
well, in tests i get an "F" 60% of the time but i dont actually care about other people that much? its more like i understand that if im not outwardly sensitive to their feelings, they will attack me in the future. besides, i find infps in the forums too emotional and personal. i care more about improving the structure of society than individual feelings.

anywho! heres my "what's my type form". heaps of gratitude for whoever came up with this

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*the feeling/thinking part. and whether im a Ti user or an Fi posing as a Ti.

_*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
_to understand the interconnectedness of the world by absorbing culture, nature, societal structures, and processing it in deep thought; because im fearful that there is no afterlife, so i kind of have to understand everything in this world.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*when i found electronica, experimental glitch music. it made me feel free from predictable formulated "pop music" and other genres like trance and electro. the glitch just felt so real because it was imperfect and random like the way i see life. i like experimentation in general because it has no boundaries, and in that way its more natural i guess? lol you can tell i dont like rules much.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?
*im really awkward haha. when im alone, i feel awesome. but when im around people physically, i feel disconnected and kind of lost. and i feel like im not good enough for them because i usually dont follow their chain of thought. i dont get their jokes and confidence either.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*1. what is more fun for me
2. the results
3. will people be unhappy with my decision to the extent that they will be uncooperative in the future.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
being super hyper with friends, but having really contemplative discussions afterwards as well.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*LOL NEVER MEMORISE EVER. ill remember it eventually if i think about how it works and understand the process. that way, i wont even have to put in effort. hands on really depends on the situation. i think i experience things to analyse them later in the right conditions.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*my rooms pretty messy, but thats cause most of the stuff isnt mine so i refuse to take responsibility for those items (which happen to be the majority). plus my parents are pretty invasive so im kind of protesting for more privacy with the messiness of my room. i really like categorising things though. so if i had my room the way i wanted, it would be mostly organised. if i was busy with uni though, id probably put everything back in place at the end of every week.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*i look for information that supports it.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
lol screw other people. there are worse things in life than not belonging.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
*i enjoy 1 on 1 discussions as long as i dont have to look at the person directly in eyes for too long. and discussions with up to 4 other people are pretty fun too  im pretty even on the speaking/thinking thing though... half the time i have random bursts of energy where i speak before i think. but then i usually regret it afterwards because i find tonnes of flaws in what i said.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*you kind of need both. sorry im unsure about this one too.

_*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*night out! friends! i spend most of my time researching random stuff that takes my interest. i need a life.

_*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*in social situations, i cover my eyes, disappear somewhere and pretend its not happening. but if its a crisis that needs to be solved i come up with some brilliant idea and save everyone's arse.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*they're really inconsiderate. and their sense of self entitlement. they dont seem to understand that sometimes we cant get what we want.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*societal constructs and its cyclical nature. as you've probably picked up already.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
*feeding myself, showering during the holidays (when no one can see how disgusting my hair is), not walking into a pole while daydreaming. other things like that. everyday i leave the house, i usually forget one item like my phone or a textbook.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
*depends which friends.. some of them think im funny. the ones who know me really well think im pretty fucked up haha. others think im miserable and insensitive. oh and im loud when im really enthusiastic about something.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
*_sit in bed, stare out the window and read. maybe take a few walks through the city or some parks. buy whatever i want. walk barefoot on the street in my pyjamas.

-EDIT-
i also hate how alot of people make a big scene out of most issues. its really stupid and creates unnecessary stress.

and i misread this too: 

"_*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?"
*_I kind of find harmony by doing whatever comes to mind. or get a boyfriend who can put up with someone as self centred as me._


----------



## Jubeanation (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't really go into the functions stuff as I don't know t all that well. 


What I can say is I'm an INTP and none of the above seemed inconsistent with my personal approach (or jarred too strongly with what I can see yself doing or enjoying).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

can other people type me as well please? i need confirmation from more sources..


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

What you can do is this.
Go and talk to a friend or family member and listen to yourself talking.
listen if you make a lot of pauses and slow down to think and analyze, this is a "Ti" thing. personally I just talk and talk and realize that I said something wrong so I go back and talk and stumble and you get the point.

when it comes to more physical things then my INTP friend never smiles and if he does it is really short... I smile A LOT.

This video helped me, might help you also if you listen to what he says about the functions and look at INFP only. 





This is also a good site, look at the INFP stuff: INFJ or INFP? a closer look


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

thanks for that vid. (im subscribed to that guy too  back when i thought i was an enxp though haha) it cleared some things up for me. im definately using Ti, Si, and Ne. But I seem to be using both Fe and Fi as well? I have pretty dead eyes. you cant see much emotion from them so isnt that more of an Fi thing? also, i only seem to show any passion when others are showing it as well. I absorb their energy i guess. Doesn't that mean Fe?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> I have pretty dead eyes. you cant see much emotion from them so isnt that more of an Fi thing?


lol, no :tongue:
INTPs don't smile much.



choccrunchie said:


> i only seem to show any passion when others are showing it as well. I absorb their energy i guess. Doesn't that mean Fe?


Yea, could be a weak Fe which is something that INTPs have.

tbh. I think you're also in the trap in which you think you are a specific type, so you guide this towards that type.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> can other people type me as well please? i need confirmation from more sources..



Number 2 makes u sound like an INTP, you yearn and chase down knowledge, trying to expand your knowledge of the world around you, Sounds very similar to INTP's


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> Number 2 makes u sound like an INTP, you yearn and chase down knowledge, trying to expand your knowledge of the world around you, Sounds very similar to INTP's


I do that.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i did the 16 types test and function order test on this site today. got infj for both. infj is pretty rare though. and theyre usually wise people right? so im not sure. the results were: 1.infj, 2.entp, 3.intp

i thought i was an entp (who had balanced F) for about 2 months but when i looked through youtube for vids of entps/intps/enfps/infps, i felt like my actions resembled the intps most. hence, my research on intps begun. i didnt relate to most of their mathematical interests though... so im kind of stuck. i know its not possible for a hybrid option... but in this case, it would be really useful.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I do that.


my exact problem! i related more to the infp forum posts about knowing everything and such. i was really put off by stuff like "rescuing flies" though


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

jeffbobs said:


> Number 2 makes u sound like an INTP, you yearn and chase down knowledge, trying to expand your knowledge of the world around you, Sounds very similar to INTP's


dude, your display picture is awesome haha


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I do that.


Ahh lol, i must go back to the drawing board then.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> i did the 16 types test and function order test on this site today. got infj for both. infj is pretty rare though. and theyre usually wise people right? so im not sure. the results were: 1.infj, 2.entp, 3.intp
> 
> i thought i was an entp (who had balanced F) for about 2 months but when i looked through youtube for vids of entps/intps/enfps/infps, i felt like my actions resembled the intps most. hence, my research on intps begun. i didnt relate to most of their mathematical interests though... so im kind of stuck. i know its not possible for a hybrid option... but in this case, it would be really useful.


Tests don't help you.
Most tests just confuse you (even on this site) because it depends on 
A. your mood when you do the test 
B. how you understand the questions when you do the test
C. how much you know about the functions.
C2. if you know a lot about the functions, the tests **** even more since you start picking the ones that seem cool after a while.
D. they just generally ****



> my exact problem! i related more to the infp forum posts about knowing everything and such. i was really put off by stuff like "rescuing flies" though


lol.
I didn't think I was INFP until today because I'm not hysterical about anything, if anything I'm really passive all around.
I once almost made my INTP friend cry because I commented that starvation is good because it helps with the over-population. :laughing:


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> dude, your display picture is awesome haha


lol ty. 

While trying to type you, It is quite hard because many of the things i believe make you an INTP, could also make you an INFP lol .

for example 

"im really awkward haha. when im alone, i feel awesome. but when im around people physically, i feel disconnected and kind of lost. and i feel like im not good enough for them because i usually dont follow their chain of thought. i dont get their jokes and confidence either"

TO me at first it looks like INTP, disconnected when around others and lost, the not feeling good enough for people, i sometimes get. 

But not following train of thought, althou not strictly meaning INFP, the chain of thought and jokes thing, INTP's usually have a very broad and wide sense of humour of many many things. Which doesn't tell me INFP, or not INTP, But maybe something that isn't atypical

"*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
*feeding myself, showering during the holidays (when no one can see how disgusting my hair is), not walking into a pole while daydreaming. other things like that."

Hehe to me that sounds similar to me, I am too busy day dreaming to feed myself most of the time. and althou i dont have a total ignorance of my surroundings (im guessing from paranoid feelings) yes it is very similar to my GF who is INTP aswell. 


But alot of the stuff here does suggest a bit of both really. the trouble is You cannot pin point things down to a certainty with these questions, All i can tell you is information thru my experience of being an INTP and from what i see in other INFP's ....the latter which i have little experience in, so it can not be trusted as much as say an actual INFP giving their opinion.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Tests don't help you.
> Most tests just confuse you (even on this site) because it depends on
> A. your mood when you do the test
> B. how you understand the questions when you do the test
> ...


oh my god. your logic makes sense, and is in splendid black humour. but its so terrible haha. we should all stop breeding and adopt all the orphans.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Perhaps start from the bottom-up. Hang out at the INFP and INTP forums and see where you feel more comfortable / which one annoys you less.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> Perhaps start from the bottom-up. Hang out at the INFP and INTP forums and see where you feel more comfortable / which one annoys you less.


(this is all based on the "you know you're infp/intp when... threads)
im more comfortable around infps. but sometimes they are too emotional. one of the posts was literally about saving flies from drowning in a pool. another was about not eating food because they felt sorry for it and someone ranted on about how lady gaga was soo amazing, unique and genuine in her songwriting. other infps said a song needed to have form to be regarded as music. i disagree with that.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

intps and infps have different functions.

Fi Ne Si Te INFP

Ti Ne Si Fe INTP

<,.< huge difference....



Muser said:


> Perhaps start from the bottom-up. Hang out at the INFP and INTP forums and see where you feel more comfortable / which one annoys you less.


Not such a good idea. I as an INFP for example get annoyed by all the overly emotional stuff going on the INFP forum. Esp the whining. I feel more comfortable on ISTJ forums for example.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Rim said:


> intps and infps have different functions.
> 
> Fi Ne Si Te INFP
> 
> ...


please, read the whole thing. including posts. you'll understand my dilemma better. i dont happen to be knowledgeable when it comes to function order. attempt to type me instead of pointing out what is obvious to you, but not me.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Rim said:


> Not such a good idea. I as an INFP for example get annoyed by all the overly emotional stuff going on the INFP forum. Esp the whining. I feel more comfortable on ISTJ forums for example.


THANK YOU! even an INFP reckons the infp forums are too emotional


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> (this is all based on the "you know you're infp/intp when... threads)
> im more comfortable around infps. but sometimes they are too emotional. one of the posts was literally about saving flies from drowning in a pool. another was about not eating food because they felt sorry for it and someone ranted on about how lady gaga was soo amazing, unique and genuine in her songwriting. other infps said a song needed to have form to be regarded as music. i disagree with that.


I'd recommend that you stay away from those "You know you're..." threads if you're trying to type yourself. They're full of clichés and stereotypes that get regurgitated and encouraged by everyone else in there.



Rim said:


> Not such a good idea. I as an INFP for example get annoyed by all the overly emotional stuff going on the INFP forum. Esp the whining. I feel more comfortable on ISTJ forums for example.


That's pretty funny.
Yeah, I was half-kidding...but hanging around those forums and interacting to see where you fit/don't fit in _is _one strategy to try. See where you fit on the spectrum.
Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

okay. steer away from the stereotypical threads. got it.

time to venture out into the wild mass forums @[email protected]


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

@_choccrunchie_ LOL. My God... 50% of INFPs think the forum is too emotional. Fe is about saving flies from drowning and stuff. Fi (INFP ISFP etc) is waaaay more egotistical. I think many of us thought we were INTPs, and I may still be one. It's a difficult distinction to make as the cognitive functions are mostly the same, with only a ti/fi difference. 

Here's one question you should ask yourself?

do you have more trouble with:
-logic, like logic puzzles, if a then b... or...
- picking up on people's mood, social intelligence like knowing what is the right thing to say.
these are the weaknesses of the different types, and we may suck at both. but we suck more at the one than the other.

there is also a huge amount of mistypes on both forums. we both have a certain category/motivation for mistyping (sorry if I offend anyone here)
-INTP: "oh God, I'm like sooo smart and intellectual and stuff... + I'm a pessimist and freethinker so I have to be an INTP. We're like way smarter than anyone else." (BTW there is a really cool "who's smarter" thing going on between the INTJs and the INTPs) I'm not saying these people aren't smart, just that intelligence does not an INTP make. The ENFPs have for an example often very high IQ's (think borderline Mensa). an INTP I know got terrible grades at maths. he could do really complicated equations in his head, but he couldn't explain how he got the right answer. and getting the right answer isn't enough (in school). That's Ti for ya.  
-INFP:"I feel soooo much (mostly teenagers who mistake hormonal imbalance with INFPness.)I'm depressed and wish the world was as sensitive and wonderful as I am. I'm not like anyone else, and I'm gonna follow my own rules" Think six feet under Claire (ISFP I think, but anyways) on a really bitchy day."Us INFPs are the true freethinkers and individualists. we're just soooo sensitive and special." We do go our own ways, but it is not because we're better than anyone, it is because we won't follow a social norm unless it makes sense.

btw, I'm a sociologist too . AND I specialise in macrosociology so it's structure all the way.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@Runa: HOW DOES ONE GET A JOB AS A SOCIOLOGIST?
i think im slightly better at logic. but i wouldnt call myself intellectual. i think quite slowly T_T


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> @_Runa_: HOW DOES ONE GET A JOB AS A SOCIOLOGIST?
> i think im slightly better at logic. but i wouldnt call myself intellectual. i think quite slowly T_T


ha ha! Bureaucracy my friend... bureaucracy... 

I suck at both the weaknesses. my worst is often Se(practical stuff) so I'm always between INFP and INFJ especially. many INFPs feel like there is a social rulebook somewhere everyone but us got to read. like we missed one really crucial day of school or something. but I know I can't do pure logic for the life of me. I don't know how important your speed of thinking is. You should ask @Muser


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> please, read the whole thing. including posts. you'll understand my dilemma better. i dont happen to be knowledgeable when it comes to function order. attempt to type me instead of pointing out what is obvious to you, but not me.


I would, sadly I'm not sure about this either and determining type based on behavior is not such a good idea. How about sharing your perspective of the world?

My "caring about people"extends to situations where I'd feel guilty otherwise. This may sound odd coming from an INFP, but I only truly care about very few people and am not inclined to "be helpful" all the time or most of the time. Truth be told disappointment and cynicism is more the norm for me, while struggling to maintain positivity. o.o mostly I'm just bored and long for personal meaning.

This however may be due to my existential depression and not due to my type. People have different levels of health, are going through different stages in their lives. It will be difficult to confirm what type you are based on external observations of behavior. We are all individuals.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@Rim: hmm the world is like a playground to me. so much stuff to explore and do. but there are so many unfortunate people in the world. i really want establish an industry that developing nations can thrive in, so they can earn a fair share of world GDP.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> @Rim: hmm the world is like a playground to me. so much stuff to explore and do. but there are so many unfortunate people in the world. i really want establish an industry that developing nations can thrive in, so they can earn a fair share of world GDP.


Hmm you sound extroverted also in a few places of your first post. How introverted are you? Btw in the enneagram there are 3 instincts social, one to one and self preservation. I think you are So/Sx (social one to one) and self preservation last. Just an observation from these posts and from what seems to be more important to you.

Its worth reading up on if you have the time.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Runa said:


> ha ha! Bureaucracy my friend... bureaucracy...
> 
> I suck at both the weaknesses. my worst is often Se(practical stuff) so I'm always between INFP and INFJ especially. many INFPs feel like there is a social rulebook somewhere everyone but us got to read. like we missed one really crucial day of school or something. but I know I can't do pure logic for the life of me. I don't know how important your speed of thinking is. You should ask @_Muser_


One thing to remember (and I occasionally need to remind myself of this) is that cognitive functions are about preferences, not abilities.

To the OP: Do you find it difficult to refuse a puzzle/riddle/brain-teaser? I'd like to believe I'm quite good at them but even if I wasn't, the fact that I _must_ take on the challenge says something.
Anyway, try reading the Articles sections.
I don't know which article is most popular with the INFPs, but this piece by Paul James rates very highly with INTPs: An INTP Profile


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Rim said:


> Hmm you sound extroverted also in a few places of your first post. How introverted are you? Btw in the enneagram there are 3 instincts social, one to one and self preservation. I think you are So/Sx (social one to one) and self preservation last. Just an observation from these posts and from what seems to be more important to you.


yeah i thought i was entp for a while. but i cant relate to them very well. theyre much more creative than me, social and confident as well. enfp definitely not though. they seem like people loving party animals.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

maybe im a misanthropic entp? o.o


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@Muser: i love brain teasers and riddles btw. if theyre long enough. short ones are boring and can be ambiguous.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> @_Muser_: i love brain teasers and riddles btw. if theyre long enough. short ones are boring and can be ambiguous.


I'd say INTP

INFPs vary a lot. but many of us look at long brainteasers and think: f'*** this. I love agatha christie etc, but it's the storyline I like. I don't try solving the mysteries myself .


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Runa said:


> I'd say INTP
> 
> INFPs vary a lot. but many of us look at long brainteasers and think: f'*** this. I love agatha christie etc, but it's the storyline I like. I don't try solving the mysteries myself .


i dont care about the story. i want to solve the mystery before she does.

sometimes i read books back to front so i can figure out how it happened instead of having an author lead me through.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

intp it is  thanks everyone ^^


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

You seem ENFP, definitely not INFP.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

babblingbrook said:


> You seem ENFP, definitely not INFP.


this is me trying my hardest to be friendly. i have this bad habit of finding fun in criticizing people. i find that smileys, exclamation marks and "uhmms" sound nicer. if you read carefully, all my posts are inconsistent.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@babblingbrook what makes you think ENFP btw? im interested in which functions show most through me.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> @babblingbrook what makes you think ENFP btw? im interested in which functions show most through me.


That would be Ne. Being shy or socially not confident has nothing to do with being introverted.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

hmmm so entp?
alot of them have strange humour though.. i dont get it. other than the humour and lack of intensity, i dont see many differences.
im one of those people who look really serious most of the time.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> hmmm so entp?
> alot of them have strange humour though.. i dont get it. other than the humour and lack of intensity, i dont see many differences.
> im one of those people who look really serious most of the time.


ENFP* :mellow:
I still think you're INFP.
I think you don't feel like an INFP, so you are beating around the bush so to speak.
I did that when I tried to find my type, I pulled all focus to the Ni-doms so I would have someone tell me that I was INFJ (which I've realized I'm not.)


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> ENFP* :mellow:
> I still think you're INFP.
> I think you don't feel like an INFP, so you are beating around the bush so to speak.
> I did that when I tried to find my type, I pulled all focus to the Ni-doms so I would have someone tell me that I was INFJ (which I've realized I'm not.)


woah i didn't even see that. infp then? ANYTHING BUT ENFP


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

hey can you pinpoint the infp functions cause i dont see Te or Fi


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

> finally decided to make an account to resolve this issue. (i dont trust my own opinions)


 - Te


> 1. what is more fun for me
> 3. will people be unhappy with my decision to the extent that they will be uncooperative in the future.


 - Fi (notice that both those comments are self focusing (meaning introverted function)).



> my rooms pretty messy, but thats cause most of the stuff isnt mine so i refuse to take responsibility for those items


 - Fi again



> lol screw other people. there are worse things in life than not belonging.


 - Fi, lol



> they're really inconsiderate. and their sense of self entitlement. they dont seem to understand that sometimes we cant get what we want.


 Fi attacking Fe?

I think you get my point


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

OH MY EFFING GAWD. i had Fi and Fe mixed up lol


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

You definitely sound like some kind of Ti-dom, your answers were so sparse that I couldn't get a handle on your perception of the world enough for a S or N function, but you seem to be an extroverted perception type (either Ne or Se), there were many times that I felt you had inferior Feeling but I wasn't sure which one it was. Definitely not a feeling type, you have that misanthropic T type down to a T. I would suggest looking at ISTP or INTP, as I didn't get enough information from you to peg you as either type. You seem introverted and heavily focused on yourself more then others. Usually extroverts are more interested in effecting their world, where as you seem rather self generating and don't care about the external world as much unless it does something for you. 



Rim said:


> intps and infps have different functions.
> Fi Ne Si Te INFP
> Ti Ne Si Fe INTP
> <,.< huge difference....


They aren't that different from the outside. Fi and Ti often can look alike and can often come to the same decisions, it's just the internal process which is different. I would say the only major difference between the two externally would be the inferior versions of Te and Fe.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Arrow said:


> You definitely sound like some kind of Ti-dom, your answers were so sparse that I couldn't get a handle on your perception of the world enough for a S or N function, but you seem to be an extroverted perception type (either Ne or Se), there were many times that I felt you had inferior Feeling but I wasn't sure which one it was. Definitely not a feeling type, you have that misanthropic T type down to a T. I would suggest looking at ISTP or INTP, as I didn't get enough information from you to peg you as either type. You seem introverted and heavily focused on yourself more then others. Usually extroverts are more interested in effecting their world, where as you seem rather self generating and don't care about the external world as much unless it does something for you.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that different from the outside. Fi and Ti often can look alike and can often come to the same decisions, it's just the internal process which is different. I would say the only major difference between the two externally would be the inferior versions of Te and Fe.


hey thanks heaps i really appreciated that. it was quite detailed nice 
im pretty sure im not Se at all though. Si is my thing. categories etc.
but do you have any questions you would like me to answer to help with the typing?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> hey thanks heaps i really appreciated that. it was quite detailed nice
> im pretty sure im not Se at all though. Si is my thing. categories etc.
> but do you have any questions you would like me to answer to help with the typing?


Well typing is your own personal experience only you can be sure what you do and do not use. I can only offer insight on what I am seeing as I understand it. If you feel confident that you use Si (which is ultimately what matters the most in your self discovery) that automatically implies Ne is another function in your stacking. Which would take ISTP off the table. INTP would be my guess though from the information you have provided me with. If you still feel unsure about INTP, I would suggest looking into inferior Fe and seeing if that aligns with you in anyway. 

Here is a quote about inferior Fe in ITP's:



> But like all types, ITPs don't recognize the influence of their unconscious side. What they experience is anincreasing sense of being _deprived of approval and appreciation. The price of relationship seems too high, so they try to shut out affective claims that might cause them to be hurt or suffer rejection. The more emotionally unavailable they become, the more vulnerable they feel__. " (Thomson, 300)_



_
_There is also a thread here about the inferior Fe function_



http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html_


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

just to complicate things for the lols (i think im intp mostly...)
in socionics, im entp, intj or infp
>


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

@choccrunchie

Have you considered ISFP? It would be easy to confuse with INFP, but would be a bit more grounded, and likely to find INFPs taxing in many contexts. ISFPs are often profound and reclusive, which comes across not unlike INTP.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Stephen said:


> @_choccrunchie_
> 
> Have you considered ISFP? It would be easy to confuse with INFP, but would be a bit more grounded, and likely to find INFPs taxing in many contexts. ISFPs are often profound and reclusive, which comes across not unlike INTP.


oh no oh dear god please no. i hate all the isfps i know. they are all hipsters who take visual arts seriously.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Arrow said:


> Well typing is your own personal experience only you can be sure what you do and do not use. I can only offer insight on what I am seeing as I understand it. If you feel confident that you use Si (which is ultimately what matters the most in your self discovery) that automatically implies Ne is another function in your stacking. Which would take ISTP off the table. INTP would be my guess though from the information you have provided me with. If you still feel unsure about INTP, I would suggest looking into inferior Fe and seeing if that aligns with you in anyway.
> 
> Here is a quote about inferior Fe in ITP's:
> 
> ...





> 1. what is more fun for me
> 3. will people be unhappy with my decision to the extent that they will be uncooperative in the future. - Fi (notice that both those comments are self focusing (meaning introverted function)).
> 
> my rooms pretty messy, but thats cause most of the stuff isnt mine so i refuse to take responsibility for those items
> ...


 @choccrunchie seems to have quite dominant F function... that would exclude IXTPs and only leave INFP and INFJ since we know she's not extroverted.
And since she seemed more focused on herself than the community then Fi is more probable.

If you look at the functions you show.

You are ASKING us to help you find your type (which is a more common Te function thing. (Ti got a more "I can do it on my own" attitude))
You are bouncing ideas (which makes Ne more probable than Ni)
You're not concerned with the community (which Fe is, so Fi is more likely than Fe)
You go a lot back and talk about what you HAVE seen/done (like making small comments about all the tests you've done... this is Si).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

yeah..im gonna call myself a intp/infp hybrid now.. i know ppl will be unhappy but i have no clue. both sides are pretty convincing.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> oh no oh dear god please no. i hate all the isfps i know. they are all hipsters who take visual arts seriously.


Maybe you're not like the ISFPs you know. Everyone is different. I know several ISFPs who aren't hipstery at all. It is interesting that you don't take the visual arts seriously though... you seem to be implying that this is a bad thing, I disagree with that as I take them seriously too. Most of the ISFPs I know do, but then again I know a lot of artists, so some of the INTPs and INFPs I know take those seriously too. In fact, we have a number of INFP artists on this site.

Perhaps you should look at Jung's descriptions of Fi and Ti dominant types, if you're sure you're one of these two. Then you can go from there. Let me get you some links.

http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-articles/87844-introverted-feeling-type-fi-dom-described-jung.html <<< that's IxFP
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-art...on-introverted-thinking-type-ti-dominant.html <<< that's IxTP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm not especially exact, one of my friends atm is INTP, so it's quite obvious to me 

Maybe I should note that I have a really really strict category for friends and it took my INTP friend like 2 years to enter it. (whereas he saw me as a friend quite fast)


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> yeah..im gonna call myself a intp/infp hybrid now.. i know ppl will be unhappy but i have no clue. both sides are pretty convincing.


I posted this in the INFP forum but I think it helps understand why its so ridiculous for people to think they are INxPs. The two types really are nothing alike.



> From Marie-Louise Von Franz (an INTP)
> This type (Introverted Feeling) is very difficult to understand. Jung says that the saying "still waters run deep" applies to people of this type. _They have the same reactions of a very differentiated scale of value, but unlike the extravert, they do not express them outwardly, but are affected by them within. You often find introverted feeling types in the background where important and valuable events are taking place, just as if their introverted feeling has told them that that setup was really important and was the real thing. With a kind of silent loyalty and without any outside explanation, they turn up in places where important and valuable inner facts, and archetypal constellations, are to be found. With inconspicuous constancy they will stick, for instance, to important archetypal ideals, and they generally exert a positive secret influence on their surroundings by setting standards. The others observe them and, though they say nothing, for they are much too introverted to express themselves much, they set certain standards because they have them within themselves.
> 
> Introverted Feeling types for instance, very often form the secret ethical backbone of a group, for without irritating the others with moral or ethical precepts, they themselves have such right standards of ethical values that they secretly emanate a positive influence on those around them. One has to behave correctly because they have that kind of right value standard, or good taste, which always suggestively forces on to be decent if they are present, and that is because their differentiated introverted feeling sees what is inwardly the really important factor._​​_
> ...


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> @_choccrunchie_ seems to have quite dominant F function


Where? Fi is almost always about values and my feelings are better then the group because I know what is right, good, bad or wrong. 

Fi types usually come across as knowing themselves and their feelings in all situations and it often becomes all encompassing when they are describing themselves in relation to others. Fi types are mostly centered on themselves and their values, morals, ideas, perceptions of what is right and what is wrong for them and for others. Fi is very principaled. 

She never talks about things that are non-negotiables or things in which are paramount in her life. She is more focused on accumulating knowledge and finding things that work in applicable situations -- that's classic Ti-Fe thinking. Most of her responses are related to logic more then how she personally feels about things. Fi is very personal, if she was a Fi-dom (which is what INFP/ISFP are) it would have seeped in somewhere and would have been pretty much a red flag, but there is almost no feeling in her post. The one time when she does talk about feeling she actually seems to take a Fe like approach against Fi and seems to take an external judgement standard against those who think are entitled to something. 

But back to her primary function, It's all about logic, rationality and seeing what does and doesn't work for her and her thought process and understanding (Ti). The only time she expresses care about if her own ideas would work externally is when she talks about it in reference to other people which is Fe at work. Wanting acclaim and recognition for your thoughts, ideas, and internal logic is Ti-Fe territory more then anything else although Te could also model this but she seems to want information for her own benefit and understanding rather then to use it as an instrumental purpose which is more Ti then Te. She parades logic, thought and rationality over personal subjective feelings -- no Fi.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

intp then? cause if someone doesnt agree with me when i know im right(and thats pretty rare being a P), i dismiss them as someone who has not reached my level of "enlightenment", or that they are simply a different type of person who should be left alone.

and i do this literally: *"*_*She has no other intention than to play, but she rubs herself, purring, against your leg, or eats you up, or gives you a great blow so that you can fall over when she licks your face."*

i blow on ppls faces when im bored because their reactions are funny. and cause i love them. i do the rubby thing and animal sounds too. and i have licked a face. thoroughly.

_


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> intp then? cause if someone doesnt agree with me when i know im right(and thats pretty rare being a P), i dismiss them as someone who has not reached my level of "enlightenment", or that they are simply a different type of person who should be left alone.
> 
> and i do this literally: *"*_*She has no other intention than to play, but she rubs herself, purring, against your leg, or eats you up, or gives you a great blow so that you can fall over when she licks your face."*
> 
> ...


LOL I think she was being metaphorical. Von Franz's point was that INTPs are just raw with people. Ever meet that techie guy or IT guy or nerdy guy who is just always tries to present himself as smart and intellectual but you can tell underneath he's just going to start crying if you say anything bad about him? That's basically what she's saying INTPs can be like. The feeling of an INFP is much more differentiated, much more deliberate. INFPs being dominant Feeling types pretty much can command their emotions, recognize them, know how to apply them in the right manner, generally have a good sense of taste, timing, etc. INTPs on the other hand often don't have any of these things (or at least don't do them well in many cases). Bad taste, bad timing, hypersensitivity to criticism (you say anything about them they snap at you). That's why she's saying they can be like a big cat or lion. Uncalculated, playful one minute and kill you the next. INFPs are generally more discerning than this (their issue is around Thinking. INFPs often have questionable Thinking, maybe only thinking in black and whites or not thinking things through). You see the strength of the INTP is the weakness of the INFP and vice versa. INFPs are good at Feeling or properly evaluating things but terrible at Thinking many times, and INTPs are good Thinkers and horrible with their Feeling function.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

im only raw with the people i trust though?

i love geeky guys who play mmos and dont go out much btw. if there are any of you out there, MARRY ME?

intj, istp, intp, entp, entj, infp preferred.

just sayin'


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

look, if an INTP think they know the answer to something important they will walk on you, stomp on you, and do other things to you until you say that they are right. (If you've been in a fight with an INFJ then you know that they do the same thing -.-')

When I (as an INFP) think I know the answer to something important I'm just bugging them and being stubborn at repeating myself. Like the person misunderstood what I said so I need to repeat myself. (just look at how I formulated this reply).
ofc. sometimes I just either avoid a confrontation of ideas with a person or just don't tell anyone of my "discovery".


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i have this thing where if i really hate the person or give up on them, i would say the complete opposite of my opinion so they can get everything wrong


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> LOL I think she was being metaphorical. Von Franz's point was that INTPs are just raw with people. Ever meet that techie guy or IT guy or nerdy guy who is just always tries to present himself as smart and intellectual but you can tell underneath he's just going to start crying if you say anything bad about him? That's basically what she's saying INTPs can be like. The feeling of an INFP is much more differentiated, much more deliberate. INFPs being dominant Feeling types pretty much can command their emotions, recognize them, know how to apply them in the right manner, generally have a good sense of taste, timing, etc. INTPs on the other hand often don't have any of these things (or at least don't do them well in many cases). Bad taste, bad timing, hypersensitivity to criticism (you say anything about them they snap at you). That's why she's saying they can be like a big cat or lion. Uncalculated, playful one minute and kill you the next. INFPs are generally more discerning than this (their issue is around Thinking. INFPs often have questionable Thinking, maybe only thinking in black and whites or not thinking things through). You see the strength of the INTP is the weakness of the INFP and vice versa. INFPs are good at Feeling or properly evaluating things but terrible at Thinking many times, and INTPs are good Thinkers and horrible with their Feeling function.


uhm... I could stand an entire day telling my INTP friend that something he has written is stupid without him getting emotional... (okey, this is an exaggeration)
I think that INTPs are easier to say that they are rude to make them lose their mind, whereas it's easier to say to an INFP that they're wrong to make them lose their mind. (meaning that they get emotional)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> i have this thing where if i really hate the person or give up on them, i would say the complete opposite of my opinion so they can get everything wrong


an INTP would never do that. (at least not as far as I know)
I sometimes give people lies just to see if they'll trust what I say.  (mostly innocent stuff like saying that their friend already left when I saw the friend going around looking for that person)

Also if someone is being really stubborn on something I just go "okey... sure... have it your way (stupid...)"


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> uhm... I could stand an entire day telling my INTP friend that something he has written is stupid without him getting emotional... (okey, this is an exaggeration)
> I think that INTPs are easier to say that they are rude to make them lose their mind, whereas it's easier to say to an INFP that they're wrong to make them lose their mind. (meaning that they get emotional)


being called rude makes me feel hurt. but i get over it over 10mins or so. but it will always come back to me. being wrong used to really piss me off so i worked on that. now i can look like ive gone down with dignity


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> an INTP would never do that. (at least not as far as I know)
> I sometimes give people lies just to see if they'll trust what I say.  (mostly innocent stuff like saying that their friend already left when I saw the friend going around looking for that person)
> 
> Also if someone is being really stubborn on something I just go "okey... sure... have it your way (stupid...)"


its not natural for me but. i think ive developed it as a survival skill.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> being called rude makes me feel hurt. but i get over it over 10mins or so. but it will always come back to me. being wrong used to really piss me off so i worked on that. now i can look like ive gone down with dignity


yea, this sounds like an INFP who has worked on that weakness.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so I went through and actually read your post. I really don't think you're INTP or INFP. At all. The first part of your post is very, very Fi-oriented almost egocentric. I was tempted to say ESFP, but I actually think you own your Intuition too much to be a Se-dom and I see you as a person more retracting from the world rather than moving toward it. 

If i had to narrow it down I would say ISFP might be the obvious choice. But also maybe INTJ (lot of Ni+Fi going on, but your Fi is very ego-centric - you're always going off about how people don't live up to your expectations of them, not the other way around, calling your parents invasive and the like). Maybe lastly I might suggest INFJ but again I'm not sure how Fe you are. I guess we'd have to ask why you like what you like (why you like the music you like, or why don't you care if you don't wash your hair, etc.). 

The more I think about it, the more maybe Ni-dom might work, because I'm not sure your Se is all that developed. You seem to retreat into it (taking long walks, music, etc) and Ni-doms (INFJ, INTJs) can come off as underdeveloped ESPs.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> yea, this sounds like an INFP who has worked on that weakness.


oh i forgot to mention, i still remember saying something unsensitive 4 years back. same with embarassing stuff. this is why i have trouble falling asleep.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

And then the suicidal thoughts come~~~ whooo


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> oh i forgot to mention, i still remember saying something unsensitive 4 years back. same with embarassing stuff. this is why i have trouble falling asleep.


I called a girl fat like 12 years ago and still feel bad about it.
beat that, lol


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> Ok so I went through and actually read your post. I really don't think you're INTP or INFP. At all. The first part of your post is very, very Fi-oriented almost egocentric. I was tempted to say ESFP, but I actually think you own your Intuition too much to be a Se-dom and I see you as a person more retracting from the world rather than moving toward it.
> 
> If i had to narrow it down I would say ISFP might be the obvious choice. But also maybe INTJ (lot of Ni+Fi going on, but your Fi is very ego-centric - you're always going off about how people don't live up to your expectations of them, not the other way around, calling your parents invasive and the like). Maybe lastly I might suggest INFJ but again I'm not sure how Fe you are. I guess we'd have to ask why you like what you like (why you like the music you like, or why don't you care if you don't wash your hair, etc.).
> 
> The more I think about it, the more maybe Ni-dom might work, because I'm not sure your Se is all that developed. You seem to retreat into it (taking long walks, music, etc) and Ni-doms (INFJ, INTJs) can come off as underdeveloped ESPs.


i have almost no Se. and i dont understand Te. thats all i know for sure. if you had my parents you would call them invasive too. they listen in on my phone conversations. im not allowed to go out. etc. i wouldnt say ppl dont live up to my expectations though... if i get to know them well enough, i will really love them for who they are. everyone has a different area of expertise.

and i like my music because its kind of airy/heavenly/worldly/beautiful in an untouched way. i like alt rock too... but i like it cause it appeals to my anger and desperation?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say INTJ (I saw symptoms of inferior Se in there), maybe ISFP (they both share all of the same cognitive functions in a close order). Definitely not INTP or FP. Forget P/J if you want to get anything out of MBTI/JCF.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ignore this part everyone: "i do whatever i feel like.

hi im new here~ uhh hello!  finally decided to make an account to resolve this issue. (i dont trust my own opinions) And although the INTP function order makes more sense to me, i feel most intps on the forums are too logical for me, and have interests in more scientific fields.. whereas im a sociology and cultural studies student. (with a spare unit in astronomy haha)
well, in tests i get an "F" 60% of the time but i dont actually care about other people that much? its more like i understand that if im not outwardly sensitive to their feelings, they will attack me in the future. besides, i find infps in the forums too emotional and personal. i care more about improving the structure of society than individual feelings.

anywho! heres my "what's my type form". heaps of gratitude for whoever came up with this"

that was me attempting to be warm and friendly.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I would say INTJ (I saw symptoms of inferior Se in there), maybe ISFP (they both share all of the same cognitive functions in a close order). Definitely not INTP or FP. Forget P/J if you want to get anything out of MBTI/JCF.


an intj typing me as intj? OMG I FEEL SO PRIVELEDGED THIS IS BEAUTIFUL. I LOVE YOU SERIAL KILLERS. YOU GUYS CAN CHOP UP MY BODY ANY DAY


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's some small interesting vids (he's INTP btw.)
Ti vs Te - 



Fi vs Fe -


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> an intj typing me as intj? OMG I FEEL SO PRIVELEDGED THIS IS BEAUTIFUL. I LOVE YOU SERIAL KILLERS. YOU GUYS CAN CHOP UP MY BODY ANY DAY


These stereotypes have no basis in reality. There's nothing in any type descriptions that make out INTJs to come close to this stereotype. It's just a bunch of idiotic internet jokes.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> These stereotypes have no basis in reality. There's nothing in any type descriptions that make out INTJs to come close to this stereotype. It's just a bunch of idiotic internet jokes.


i know im joking >.>


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

okay from those vids, i definately have Ti and low Te. I think I have both Fi and Fe though...


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i really do like you intj guys though. you're a cool bunch :L


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I believe the MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION you could ask yourself in this predicament is......


.........how do you feel about solo acoustic songs with emotionally (happy or down) charged lyrics? 

(a typical performance---no imagining a super badass acoustic player that just blows you away. if you do, you're probably INTP anyway, you clever dog)


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Kevinaswell said:


> I believe the MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION you could ask yourself in this predicament is......
> 
> 
> .........how do you feel about solo acoustic songs with emotionally (happy or down) charged lyrics?
> ...


oh gross! disgusting sappy first world problems about "love".


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

the happy ones are equally bad. they annoy me with their care free ignorant attitude.
i dont even think they understand happiness. happiness is really strong and hard to get (to me anyways)
what people call "happiness" is just getting their needs satisfied.

to achieve true happiness people need to think about shit.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i derive most satisfaction from playing rpgs (the level up thing is addictive), not clubbing, not drinking, and not "gossiping".
im open to pot though. its a depressant


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

oh and i really enjoy doing university essays. i want a job in sociological research.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't read all eleven pages of the thread but I'll try to clarify some Fe vs Fi stuff for you. I used to date an INFP and I had to study Fi a lot to understand him better. Well. I didn't HAVE to. Anyway. I still have difficulty explaining the functions 100% objectively to where they make sense without regurgitating other sources, so I'll compare and contrast my friends and I'll cite general examples I typically see.

Fi users are more focused on how everything makes them feel, whereas Fe users are more concerned with how others feel. Considering INTPs have inferior Fe though, it's on a MUCH smaller scale than an ESFJ or an ISFJ. 

Myself and my other two friends with inferior Fe are horrible with emotions. We are Ti dominant, so when making decisions or analyzing a situation, we come at it objectively and leave feelings out of it. INTPs tend to have trouble determining how they feel and determining how others feel, so they also have an inability to work with large amounts of "emotional data." Ti dominants are also typically concerned with accuracy, precision and a logical way to do something. For me personally, I usually need to have a logical reason to do something, but it has to be logical _to me. _Ti doesn't care if the logic doesn't make sense to anyone else. Also, in myself and in my friends, inferior Fe does have the ability to be like, "That was completely inconsiderate and wrong. They should have taken your feelings into consideration." But we don't do anything about it, as a person with dominant or auxiliary Fe might do. 

I'm not an Fi/Te user but I'll try to talk about them as objectively as possible while citing evidence from my INFP friend/boyfriend thing. 

He has trouble taking others' feelings into consideration because he is more apt to focus on how a situation makes him feel. He doesn't know how people feel, but I'd venture to say he usually knows how he feels. I'm an INTP, so knowing how I feel often requires asking myself how I'm feeling or why something makes me feel a certain way. He doesn't need to do that, so I actually end up being more in-tune with my emotions sometimes because I'm constantly having to analyze them and ask myself why. He's content to let himself feel, and I'm pretty sure that's characteristic of Fi too. Also, one of the most obnoxious things about Fi (to me) is that Fi has no room to accept something that is not already in its pre-determined value system. Fi users typically have more difficulty accepting something they disagree with, from my experience. For instance, this INFP in particular hates tattoos. He does not understand why anyone would get them, so he cannot accept the notion of tattoos. He won't treat anyone differently if they have them, but he can't understand why. And he doesn't really care to either, because he believes tattoos are disgusting and that is enough for him. 

I don't know much about inferior Te except when it's in a negative outburst. Inferior Te, under stress, from what I've witnessed, can lead to INFPs and ISFPs becoming incredibly cold and incredibly closed off. If something isn't super logical, they flip shit. They become hostile and downright mean. 

Anyway, if you've gained nothing else from my big ramble, don't forget to look at the inferior functions. These articles have been ASTONISHINGLY helpful for me in learning about the inferior functions, even after I was sure of my type. 

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Why is it that all INFP's can never figure out what type they are?

If I had a dollar for every INFP who thought they were something other than themselves....

I had an INFP girlfriend who thought she was an INFJ because she "liked neatness". She had things strewn across her room in an extravagantly Perceiving fashion. Learning the functions will just confuse you. Figure out through staying around the forums you need. Eventually you will have enough self-knowledge to answer the question. But for now; my answer is a resounding "INFP".


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP! No doubt about it.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

I HAVE COME TO A CONCLUSION! i am an infp who's dismissing her Fi because she finds it unreliable. I think i've done it long enough to not be conscious of it.
i also have this thing though "We are Ti dominant, so when making decisions or analyzing a situation, we come at it objectively and leave feelings out of it." i dont really have an opinion on anything because i see it as unobjective. im a relativist so nothing is really real for me.
oh and i purposely argue for unpopular things because i like pissing people off. did you see how i extended this thread? 
i dont get where the Ti comes from though o.o maybe i spend too much time alone?
i could be mistaking my Ne for Fi though... TOO MANY LOOPHOLES


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i havent done anything Fi in two years though.. can trauma change your personality?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely an INFP then, after reading that post. xD 
Pretty sure.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

You sound like an ENFP. I see more Ne than Fi, and more Te than Si, with little to no Ti.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> I HAVE COME TO A CONCLUSION! i am an infp who's dismissing her Fi because she finds it unreliable. I think i've done it long enough to not be conscious of it.


I doubt that. That would be like a right-handed person saying "my right hand is unreliable." 

If you really do think your Introverted Feeling function isn't reliable, you probably aren't a Fi-dominant (in fact it would indicate Fi is at best one of your lesser preferred functions, which would be more inconsistent and maybe unreliable).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

I let my fi run wild for two yrs and it destroyed mmy relationship with everyone. i like totry to see the wrld through other ppls eyes. i do that by watching their responses to different inputs like conversations and events. which functions do you think are working there. cause thats what i mainly do with my life. i use myself as a subject tooo.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

choccrunchie said:


> I let my fi run wild for two yrs and it destroyed mmy relationship with everyone. i like totry to see the wrld through other ppls eyes. i do that by watching their responses to different inputs like conversations and events. which functions do you think are working there. cause thats what i mainly do with my life. i use myself as a subject tooo.


No worries people can change.

Your brain---your mind--your personality--is literally constantly rewiring itself.

Sometimes dramatically even; when a new perspective is rationalized or an unknown truth is made aware. Or other things maybe.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Spades said:


> You sound like an ENFP. I see more Ne than Fi, and more Te than Si, with little to no Ti.


Can you show me where the Te comes from? I still don't understand it very well. I could be mixing it up with si. I'm nnot extrovertedd at all btw. I'm starting to think I mght be a j function


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

why i dont think im infp anymore:


> NFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it. If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings. In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong. They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly. This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations. On the other hand, INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them.


in conflicts, i pick out who's mostly right and who's mostly wrong. then i try to understand why the wrong person thinks that way by collecting the facts they provide in their argument. is it a way to get themselves ahead? is it the values that have been imposed on them by parents or society? if i dont get any answers from that, i just assume theyre either in a delusional moment (if lucky. maybe theyre just stupid people) or that theyre just too different for me to understand even on the surface.

i dont like conflicts when it involves me though, cause i feel like ill lose someone who might be of assistance in the future.


----------



## Nonconsensus (May 19, 2011)

@choccrunchie

Are you currently under any form of stress?
That can make finding your type harder.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i did some more research by watching intuitive time vids, and i think im Ni dom rather than Ne. and also Te instead of Ti. i rely on facts more, and am more easily persuaded than a Ti. my Fe and Fi are about the same. and im now confused about Se/Si. turns out i was mistaking my Te for Si.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Nonconsensus said:


> @_choccrunchie_
> 
> Are you currently under any form of stress?
> That can make finding your type harder.


im not sure.. i think im almost always stressed but i try to distract myself.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

and then i realised... all my stuff is neat and minimalist. i even have a bag inside my bag for valuables. i have compartmentalised everything in my bag, pencilcase etc. the reason i feel disconnected from my house is because its messy. why is it messy? EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN FREAKING WEIRD ASS ORGANISATION METHOD. this actually really ticks me off. MY GOD, I WAS A JUDGER.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think you're an INTJ.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i read over my whole first post. its completely in Ni form. the whole thing gravitates around my fixation on society. and i try to support everthing with facts. <--Te and as acer noted, theres Fi in there. and since i find my Fi unreliable, tertiary would make sense. oh and i suck at Se so yeah 

this is what made me think i was P in the first place: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...elings-after-making-decisions-se-problem.html


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> and then i realised... all my stuff is neat and minimalist. i even have a bag inside my bag for valuables. i have compartmentalised everything in my bag, pencilcase etc. the reason i feel disconnected from my house is because its messy. why is it messy? EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN FREAKING WEIRD ASS ORGANISATION METHOD. this actually really ticks me off. MY GOD, I WAS A JUDGER.


You're INTJ now? If you thought the INTP forum was too logical for you...

I've gone through the thread and noticed how emotional your posts are.
Also, when you posted that photo of yourself and your mates, what did you hope/think it would tell us?

The way you write...It exhausts me.

Have you seriously considered ENFP (which you seem to have a bias against)?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> and then i realised... all my stuff is neat and minimalist. i even have a bag inside my bag for valuables. i have compartmentalised everything in my bag, pencilcase etc. the reason i feel disconnected from my house is because its messy. why is it messy? EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN FREAKING WEIRD ASS ORGANISATION METHOD. this actually really ticks me off. MY GOD, I WAS A JUDGER.


I am extremely organized....
just sayin'

You are NOT a T
you WANT to be a T
but you are NOT

Your Fi has gone heywire.



> i read over my whole first post. its completely in Ni form. the whole thing gravitates around my fixation on society


that is most likely Ne explaining Fi.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Okay yeah enfp then


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Muser said:


> You're INTJ now? If you thought the INTP forum was too logical for you...
> 
> I've gone through the thread and noticed how emotional your posts are.
> Also, when you posted that photo of yourself and your mates, what did you hope/think it would tell us?
> ...


Lol, yea
It's her Fi that exhausts you :wink:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> Okay yeah enfp then


I think you got something against INFPs, lol.

Question, do you like the personality tests?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

No i like infps. i am an infp. i have really good fi. i lie, steal and act very well. as long as the people im messing wwith arent sfps. i said the enfp thing tto troll him. ithought the way he reacted was inappropriate. iin fact im acting out my education right now. but no one needs to know that irl. six months in already and no one suspects a thing. i have told one person to gett it off my chest though. noww i kind of feel burdened to be her friend. bad mistake theree.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I have to agree with the others. I'd say you're a feeler type. but I can't see how you can be so into being a T with that avatar . It screams "feeler extreme".


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Oh and no i dont like the tests. they are too predictable.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Runa said:


> I have to agree with the others. I'd say you're a feeler type. but I can't see how you can be so into being a T with that avatar . It screams "feeler extreme".


i think i thought T's were cooler than they actually are. turns out T's just like math and science o.o plus i was kind of sick of the self pitying feelers. if i assume correctly, that would be my Si faulting. i need to find cooler feelers.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> You're INTJ now? If you thought the INTP forum was too logical for you...
> 
> I've gone through the thread and noticed how emotional your posts are.
> Also, when you posted that photo of yourself and your mates, what did you hope/think it would tell us?
> ...


prepare for ad hominem. (yes i know its illogical, sarcastic self loathing here.)
mainly in response to "_Also, when you posted that photo of yourself and your mates, what did you hope/think it would tell us?"_

hi intp, your mediocre feeling probably cant tell that i was trying to appeal to an infp with that picture. hence the slanted eyebrows, modest smile, and head tilt. i thought that if i showed a picture of myself playing chinese chess, it would be a tad biased. i hope you understand that now. an Fi (you suggested that i could be ENFP) wouldn't make a mistake like choosing the wrong picture.
and as you should have noted so far, i changed my mbti in this thread about 10000000x times. this might even possibly mean that i dont really care that much. :O and also maybe you didnt pick up on the little clues i left around the place about trying to extend this thread for the lulz. eg. "did you see the way i extended the thread? " and yes i have considered enfp, their forums exhaust me like i exhaust you. my Ne may seem intense, but my Fi is much worse.
im quite gullible so that was my original doubt about being an infp. it made me think my feeling was severely impaired.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I would bet my life's savings that @_choccrunchie_ is an INTJ (she pretty much admitted to being Ni-Te) - the Fi is way too weak to be an INFP or ENFP (I don't get strong F vibes from the OP at all - the OP is mainly childish and silly with her F side, as well as just more emotional rather than rational with it, which sounds like tert. Fi).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I would bet my life's savings that @_choccrunchie_ is an INTJ (she pretty much admitted to being Ni-Te) - the Fi is way too weak to be an INFP or ENFP (I don't get strong F vibes from the OP at all - the OP is mainly childish and silly with her F side, as well as just more emotional rather than rational with it, which sounds like tert. Fi).


you have a point o.o oh im too easily swayed. but im going to stay with infp for a while because intjs are a bit too technical for me.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@_choccrunchie_

INTJs don't have to be. That's just another stereotype. I'm not dry and technical (you probably have stereotypes associated with being technical also). Just forget stereotypes and go by letters/cognitive functions. No one actually needs any stereotypes to type themselves. That's the way Jung wanted it in the first place, since a type description can only type one person successfully really, not a whole group. I pretty much stuck with the INTP type descriptions for a long time, because I hated the dry, movie villain, autistic-sounding INTJ descriptions (and LOL, one of my best friends IRL is an aspie INTJ and is nothing like those descriptions) - they're a load of baloney (almost none of the INTJs I know IRL are anything like them, behaviorally).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i know a self proclaimed intj. shes a bit hipsterish, but i think its part of being a female intj. she also has the same gullible problem as me and we have the same view of the social hierarchy. it was surprising getting along with her cause usually i think of her as a stuck up tryhard. we talked for 4 hours non stop about not fitting in and just being lonely in general. im a bit obsessed with power so xntjs really appeal to me. so do you spend much of your time around the intj forums?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@_choccrunchie_

Hipster behavior, as well as any behavioral roles, isn't necessary to focus on to type people. I'm a female INTJ, and I'm no hipster. I stay away from all of the type fora for the most part unless a topic catches my attention, since they're full of people, often mistyped, playing up stereotypes (the INFJ and ENFJ fora are some of my favorites though, since they don't do this as much as most of the others, while the S type fora, especially ESXJ fora, are pretty much the typist hideouts, LOL).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> @_choccrunchie_
> 
> Hipster behavior, as well as any behavioral roles, isn't necessary to focus on to type people. I'm a female INTJ, and I'm no hipster. I stay away from all of the type fora for the most part unless a topic catches my attention, since they're full of people, often mistyped, playing up stereotypes (the INFJ and ENFJ fora are some of my favorites though, since they don't do this as much as most of the others, while the S type fora, especially ESXJ fora, are pretty much the typist hideouts, LOL).


lol. thats not surprising at all. and yeah so far infjs have been really cool people  i thought most of them would be mistyped teens who wanted to be "special"


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

ok. I'm officially bored (no offense). but I'm gonna give you two last tips. read the childhood descriptions of the different types. see if there are any types you were more like as a child. 

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/15683-development-intp-children.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/7281-intj-child.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/7277-infp-child.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/15661-development-enfp-children.html

and after this: stop asking us . we've stated our opinions, and they differ. this means you have to go do your own research. Maybe you'll change your type after a couple of months, when you know more about the functions. that's okay. just give it some time.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

it occurred to me that many of you have been typing me with a basis on my avatar. hence, ive changed to something more reflective of my personality. i thought apple bloom was cute <3 oh and shes pretty cool in the show. she has a cult -badass-


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Runa said:


> ok. I'm officially bored (no offense). but I'm gonna give you two last tips. read the childhood descriptions of the different types. see if there are any types you were more like as a child.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/15683-development-intp-children.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/7281-intj-child.html
> ...



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU BUTTT I WANT TO PROLONG IT (after the first 5 pages i stopped caring) haha. and im most likely an unhealthy something


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i was "told to leave" preschool because i kicked kids if they touched me. i was always reading, and i loved it when my mum read to me before i slept -sheds a tear- she was the only person i hugged. i liked playgrounds and had a really active imagination. if you saw me running around, i was probably trying to slay a non existent dragon. i also built a lego + wooden block fortress that enclosed me entirely when the other kids were napping (5yo). im still quite proud of this  then i got sent to a speech therapist when i was 6 because i refused to talk to anyone. then i changed school because they told me to repeat but my parents couldnt cope with that shame. the teachers were nicer so i did better in school and eventually became dux  i was really bossy. didnt really lose the bossiness until i turned 13. changed completely cause i had to adapt to a predominantly asian all girls school with more priviledged students. then i had a pretty bad period where i prioritised my sensitivity and effectively isolated all my friends because i thought i was superior to them.  this is why i was so afraid of Fi. and yeah thats pretty much my life story.

i think this makes me infp? couldnt stand kids who werent imaginative.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I think some of that just shows more that you're probably an N-dom of some sort... but still can't tell if it's Ne or Ni. The Apple Bloom avatar did slightly bias me toward ENxP, but it's more your entire style in general and that it seemed just like your avatar...... now it's just mismatchy


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> I think some of that just shows more that you're probably an N-dom of some sort... but still can't tell if it's Ne or Ni. The Apple Bloom avatar did slightly bias me toward ENxP, but it's more your entire style in general and that it seemed just like your avatar...... now it's just mismatchy


im kind of half/half o.o i can be into really naive untouched stuff but at the same time love mindfucks, black humour, sarcasm, sick/twisted things, etc.

real life people dont trust me that much either cause of the mismatching and inconsistency. i cant really help it >.< 

eg. i really love both of these songs/vids but theyre completely different:


----------

